# Wasatch Extended archery



## mr_sweeten (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey, y'all-

I've been up and down the wasatch, checked out a few good spots and have done a fair anount of hunting. Does anyone know of any access points aside from the obvious ones? I'm not asking for your secret spots, I'll find my own- but any rights-of-way or other access points to the unit would be very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

I highly recommend the Wasatch Hiking Trails map published by Artistic Printing in SLC. It provides info from Bountiful Peak to Timpanogos, including GPS coordinates and designated access points. You can find it in just about any place that sells such maps. If I recall, I got mine at Sportsman's.


----------



## mr_sweeten (Nov 13, 2007)

thanks for the tip- I'll check that out.


----------

